
Turn JSON into a useful Go Struct - jdorfman
http://mervine.net/json2struct
======
cridenour
An offline version:
[https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/gojson](https://github.com/ChimeraCoder/gojson)

------
jasimq
THANK YOU!

